# Black Friday Hauls (post them here)



## SChotgurrl (Nov 24, 2006)

'Allo loves!!! I woke up ass-crack early this morning to do some shopping with my mom  We went to the exchange at one of the Naval weapon stations around here....talk about savings and sales!! And EVERYTHING is tax-free!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My birthday is next Saturday so I got to keep a couple things as early presents (the rest are being "hidden" away for Xmas, but I already know what was bought). My brother and sister were pissed b/c they couldn't see their stuff, but they'll be okay! So here's what I personally got:


I-pod Nano (blue one)--early b-day present 
Sony Cybershot DSC-S500 (Hell yeah, it's about damn time!!! Can anyone say "hella E/FOTDs?????")--other early present 
True Star Gold 
Exclamation! and Jovan White Musk 
VS Dream Angels sheer spray in Desire (mmmmm I love this new scent!) 
BBW Fresh Vanilla & Coconut Lime Verbena body lotions 
Britney Spears In Control gift set 
some random DVDs (too many to remember names) 
Towels and other "apartment" stuff (cutlery, frying pans) 
a CUTE Tibetan-style noodle bowl set for my roomie (that girl is ALWAYS eatin Ramen so I thought it would be cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
BBW Cotton Blossom gift set for my best-est friend in L.A. (Such a steal b/c I think this scent is DC'd right?) 
VS Romantic Wish edp 
Gillette Venus Devine Razor, body wash, eyeliners, mascara, shampoo, etc. 
Uhhhhh I think that's "it" (Happy early birthday to me!!!!!!!!!!) Black Friday is the shit!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to start floodin the FOTD forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just jokin!)

Anyone else take advantage of this fabulous day??


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 24, 2006)

wow awesome


----------



## angelica (Nov 24, 2006)

We woke up at 2:30am to go to Best Buy and we got a 42 inch Panasonic plasma tv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 24, 2006)

Since I couldn't get my computer from Best Buy this morning (at 3:30am), this is what I got from MAC today:






Stars N' Rockets e/s
Shimmermoss e/s
Saddle e/s
Holiday Dress Set - Cool Pigments
Jade Eye f/l
Spiked brow pencil
Spice l/l
Sophisto l/s
Pro Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 24, 2006)

well, not much makeup, BUT:
three dress shirts from Express $19.50/each
Two shirts from Charlotte Russe- $20
Four books from Hastings (local chain- buy 2, get two- paid $12 for four hardback books)
House season 2 (gift for husband and me) - $16
6 CDs (gifts)- Lucinda Williams live two disc set- $10, Busta Rhymes- $5, Beck (ok, that one is mine)- $9, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band- $5, Moulin Rouge sdtrck-$5, Dolly Parton's greatest hits $10
some Sally Girl makeup as stocking stuffers
Pair of pants and a fleece pullover from Old Navy
Two sweaters for husband
Arrested Development Season 3 (gift)- $10 

Pretty dadgum good deals, huh??


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 24, 2006)

mmmmm coconut lime verbena smells so good


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_Sony Cybershot DSC-S500 (Hell yeah, it's about damn time!!! Can anyone say "hella E/FOTDs?????")--other early present
_

 
I can't wait to see some looks from you.


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_I-pod Nano (blue one)--early b-day present_

 
Nice! I wanna get the RED one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to work today but here are my BF purchases:
Copperclast pigment
Gemshine lip gelee
Fever blush
2 Bebe tops for <$60

And these arrived today:

Romp e/s
Brun e/s
Cork e/s
213 brush
2 Sephora mini l/g


----------



## resin (Nov 25, 2006)

i finally was able to see a bbw works store in bellingham washington
we don't have them in canada and it's not fair!
i LOVE that store
and when is your bday?
great haul you got


----------



## saniyairshad (Nov 25, 2006)

Nars Orgasm l/g..second tube
Pink Liquidlast eyeliner
Autobody Red l/v
Warm and Cool Pigment Sets
Viva Glam Lip Palette
Intense Eyes Palette
Smoked Eyes Palette
Cool Lipglass Set
Underage l/g
Veneer Lip Lacquer
VERY SEXY Lip Palette.. it's adorable it's hot pink. with 8 lip glosses. perfect for my purse

*whew* that's how much i can remember

I also got 3 sweaters from Express.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_i finally was able to see a bbw works store in bellingham washington
we don't have them in canada and it's not fair!
i LOVE that store
and when is your bday?
great haul you got



_

 

It's next Saturday (Dec. 2) and I can't wait b/c my 21st sucked... so I'm celebrating for last year's bday too!!!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Nov 25, 2006)

Some niiiiiiice hauls everyone's got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hurray for random-ass shopping Holidays! I can't wait for after-Xmas shopping!!! What do we call the day after Christmas anyway??


----------



## resin (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_It's next Saturday (Dec. 2) and I can't wait b/c my 21st sucked... so I'm celebrating for last year's bday too!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
happy early birthday!
i'm going to be 30 on december 30th lol
so i'll ask for makeup for christmas
or a traincase!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 27, 2006)

great hauls people! here in the UK we dont have Black Friday? what is it exactly? is it like products thats Tax free?


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_great hauls people! here in the UK we dont have Black Friday? what is it exactly? is it like products thats Tax free?_

 
No. Not everywhere is tax-free. Like I found out up in the northern states they don't have sales tax on clothing. But Black Friday is supposed to be America's biggest shopping day which is the day after Thanksgiving. It's where retailers give you ridiculous price cuts on stuff you normally wouldn't buy because the stuff is so expensive.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 27, 2006)

Bobbi Brown Organizer
MAC Couture House of Style
MAC Couture Lipglass Collection '06


----------



## Kim. (Nov 28, 2006)

WOw nice hauls we only have boxing day here and the sales aren't even that good.


----------



## CincyFan (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 

 
_We woke up at 2:30am to go to Best Buy and we got a 42 inch Panasonic plasma tv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
We were at Best Buy at 10:30pm to get a laptop.  We were going to get the Panasonic Plasma but ended up getting the Sony 40 inch LCD at Circuit City instead.  It was a long cold night with all the other Black Friday crazies but it was worth it.  Hello BIG TV!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also did some online shopping at Kohls.  They had all their early bird specials online from 1-4pm.  I got some gloves, towels, coats and jewelry for 50% off.


----------

